# Warning Level



## Blackout (Aug 28, 2008)

So I joined GBAtemp last year, and at the time I was new to the foruming scene, and made the stupid mistake of requesting "warez", see the link for a more elaborate description. My warning level has been sitting at 10% for awhile now and I was wondering if it will ever go back to zero? I haven't broken any of the forum rules/regulations since. I've searched the forums for warning level related topics and I didn't find anything that could help my cause.

My mistake: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=58313&hl=


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2008)

just contact an admin. I usually contact Costy or Thug. not always is action taken though


----------



## Blackout (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright thanks.


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes these things fall through the cracks.  Your best bet is to PM the moderator that warned you.  If they think you have bettered yourself, they'll probably go ahead and decrease it.  Do NOT, however, go around PMing every moderator on staff asking us to decrease the warning level.  It bugs the crap out of us, and it doesn't help your situation.

I'm not the one the warned you, but seeing as it has been a year, I'll go ahead and decrease it.  Happy... um... birthday?  Yeah, let's go with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Aww, jumpy beat me to the punch.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 28, 2008)

phuzzz said:
			
		

> I'm not the one the warned you, but seeing as it has been a year, I'll go ahead and decrease it.  Happy... um... birthday?  Yeah, let's go with that.



LIES!


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoops!  I don't pay attention enough, I guess.  It WAS me.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, both of you. ^^


----------



## Bri (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine has been stuck at 10% since my very first post!

My point was an innocent pointer to the website of the author of a Commodore-64 game that someone had asked about.  It just so happened that the website had a link to a copy of the game on it and there was some question as to whether the author actually owned the rights to his game.  Go figure.

-Bri


----------

